

12 of the World’s Most Annoying Technologies - isalmon
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/09/the-worlds-most-annoying-tech/

======
isalmon
Here's a better link: [http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/09/the-worlds-most-
annoy...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/09/the-worlds-most-annoying-
tech/?pid=3769&viewall=true)

Definitely agree with 'Leaf Blower' - I work from home and every day my
productivity goes down when somebody outside starts blowing leaves. I wonder
if there's a better/more efficient way to blow leaves without creating so much
noise.

